# two moons...?



## rwbanker (Jan 10, 2009)

Last night I was taking some shots of the moon as it was rising. When reviewing he shots, there was the moon, but also a reflection of the moon in the picture. I had the camera mounted on a tripod, used a wireless remote, and there was no water to cause a reflection... I used a Nikon D90 with a 55-200 zoom.

Does anyone know what happened and how I can get rid of the extra moon?

Thanks!


----------



## Mgw189 (Jan 10, 2009)

rwbanker said:


> Last night I was taking some shots of the moon as it was rising. When reviewing he shots, there was the moon, but also a reflection of the moon in the picture. I had the camera mounted on a tripod, used a wireless remote, and there was no water to cause a reflection... I used a Nikon D90 with a 55-200 zoom.
> 
> Does anyone know what happened and how I can get rid of the extra moon?
> 
> Thanks!



Post the pic so we can see it


----------



## rwbanker (Jan 10, 2009)

please excuse the poor focus...


----------



## revilo (Jan 10, 2009)

Were you shooting through a window?


----------



## rwbanker (Jan 10, 2009)

nope, i was right smack in the middle of my backyard...


----------



## nickisonfire (Jan 10, 2009)

did you have any filters on your lens? i know sometimes indoors i get a reflection if i'm using my UV protection filter i don't know if it could happen outside though


----------



## rwbanker (Jan 10, 2009)

yep, i had a uv filter on the lens...  wonder if that is what caused it...

Thnaks for the thought!


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like lens flare to me.  

You have completely blown out the moon, perhaps not realizing how bright the moon is.  It should be considered as bright as the sun.  Next time try with an aperture around f/8 and shutter speed around 1/160s.  Adjust up and down from there.


----------



## rwbanker (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll give it another try tonight with your suggestions.

What is lens flare?


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jan 10, 2009)

*Lens Flare*


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 10, 2009)

Flare. It is really interesting with lenses that have bad flare or are multi coated, I have had shots where there are dozens of multi colored moons or suns.


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow!

Focal Length: 200.0mm (35mm equivalent: 300mm)
Exposure Time: 0.050 s (1/20)
Aperture: f/5.6
ISO equiv: 1600

Cut that ISO WAY down and get that shutterspeed down!  You should be able to crop it nice and close also.

I have just a cheap superzoom....

Focal Length: 63.3mm  (35mm equivalent: 380mm)
Exposure Time: 0.0010 s  (1/1000)
                                  Aperture: f/3.5
                                  ISO Equiv.: 100


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jan 10, 2009)

I shot this earlier tonight when the moon was ~30° off the horizon. The problem for me with full or nearly full moons is the brightness. I get much better definition when shot in a phase like mrodgers has. (Nice shot BTW ).

Aperture - f/11
Shutter Speed - 1/320s
ISO - 200
@500mm


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 11, 2009)

So going back to the original question, your UV filter probably caused that to happen. I was taking shots of the city at night and got the reflections not knowing it was the UV filter before coming to TPF. Couple days later I took the same shots w/o the filter and they were much better.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 11, 2009)

easy: don't use UV filters!


----------

